# Coffee Station



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Set in an ideal location right across the street from the local train station, the Coffee Station has been at the same location for 15 years. Upretetious and friendly, the Coffee Station offers a wide variety of coffee drinks, baked goods, and deli food. Locals gather as they wait for their train, discuss news events, politics and the local sport teams. The Coffee Station Blend is served every day along with a coffee of the week and a flavor of the day.

More...


----------

